# Fruit Woods



## whistlepig (Jul 5, 2020)

Fruit woods are scarce and expensive around here. I have found an online source to buy wood in bulk at a reasonable price. Post Oak and Cherry wood are favorites and would be my first choices to purchase. 

I was thinking of trying Peach and Apricot and was wondering if anyone else used these woods.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 5, 2020)

I live in a fruit-growing region and have tried several different fruitwoods. They are milder tasting than oak. Cherry adds some color. Someone with a more discerning set of tastebuds could chime in, but I didn't notice any taste difference between the stone fruit woods (peach, apricot, plum, etc) and the pome fruits (apples, pears). Consequently, I keep cherry and apple stocked because I can get it easiest.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 5, 2020)

i've smoked with peach when I prune my tree, it's a light tasting smoke in my opinion sort of like apple. hickory is my favorite.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 5, 2020)

I use apple when I have trimmings from our tree. Otherwise for fruit wood I use mulberry,  I swear if a bird poops a mulberry tree starts growing.  But then again it does make a good wine

Ryan


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 5, 2020)

I use fruit woods all the time.  I get Peach from and orchard nearby.  My personal favorite is Pecan and Cherry mixed.  


Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 5, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> i've smoked with peach when I prune my tree, it's a light tasting smoke in my opinion sort of like apple. hickory is my favorite.


^^^^^This!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2020)

millerbuilds said:


> I use fruit woods all the time.  I get Peach from and orchard nearby.  My personal favorite is Pecan and Cherry mixed.
> 
> 
> Smoke ON!
> ...


Same here


----------

